# Lighting and U.V.



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 11, 2012)

So I've been following this study for awhile now, and I wonder about other folks feedback. 

http://www.testudo.cc/

I've found it to be quite complete if not a little overwhelming. Give it a read and post your conclusions.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 11, 2012)

I trust everyone is assimilating information to come up with a reply, yes?


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Oct 12, 2012)

Actually, I couldn't get the link to open.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 12, 2012)

Well these are some great findings. I wonder where more of the literacy is on the actual break down of uvb in the skin. However im curious as to what was the control. Tortoises have majority of shell exposed to uvb radiation unlike humans whete skin is exposed. Are they saying the only way to have d3 break down is over 300nm expose to the skin or does it not it absorb into the shell as eell and utilize d3 synthesis to calcify and strengthen the skeletal systems. Also I wonder if the relation of plant ingestions in the tortoises main diet plays a role into making up for the broken down photothensis percentage that took place in their study.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 12, 2012)

In a similar study, the authors used skin sampling from geckos and monitors. I would have to figure that a tortoise is a, â€œclosed system" and that utilization in the skin benefits the whole.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Oct 12, 2012)

This is one reason why tortoises tend to bask in the mornings and lat afternoons. The sun is at an angle, and hits their head and limbs more effectively than from directly above in the middle of the day.

http://www.tortoisetrustforum.org/phpbb3_live/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=8079

Some similar tests and studies here: http://www.uvguide.co.uk/skintests.htm


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 12, 2012)

I would tend to think a lot is surface area thing. I also cotton to the idea that darker pigment in skin or any modified external animal covering system, has a tendency to block more UV, and that lighter tends to allow more through.


----------



## paludarium (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi all,

unfortunately the studies of Lindgren utilized data obtained from human beings. Just like many other issues, turtles are quite different from mammals, therefore the conclusions were not convincing to me, and we need to do more researches to prove them.

I would recommend the following article: 
http://vetmed.illinois.edu/mmitch/pdf/red%20eared%20slider.pdf
Well, the research subject was a turtle.

Regards,
Erich


----------

